
Amazingly realistic Facebook ads slamming the company by a street artist in NYC - dotcoma
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-ads-parody-nyc-street-art-criticize-company-winston-tseng-2020-8
======
DNied
And then you reach for the link with the artist's name, only to find that it
leads to his Instagram page. Says a lot about the contradictions of our time.

~~~
jhurliman
Obligatory comic:
[https://i.redd.it/whnuvoh4od031.jpg](https://i.redd.it/whnuvoh4od031.jpg)

~~~
DNied
How brainwashed do you need to be in order to liken Zuckerberg's websites to
society?

------
randyrand
Not wearing masks is not as partisan as the artist thinks.

------
m0zg
FYI: black and Asian conservatives exist. "Artist" is a racist.

~~~
jtsiskin
88% of trump voters were white:
[https://www.pewresearch.org/politics/2018/08/09/for-most-
tru...](https://www.pewresearch.org/politics/2018/08/09/for-most-trump-voters-
very-warm-feelings-for-him-endured/2-4-2/)

The photo shows 6 white trump supporters, a 46% chance if they sampled
randomly. Does not seem racist to me

~~~
m0zg
He's doing better now than he did back then. This is from 2019:
[https://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/gen...](https://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/general_politics/july_2019/trump_support_up_this_week_among_black_voters).
Trump's numbers have improved substantially since, in spite of the riots. In
fact, it'd seem that the riots only helped him in this regard, since the
poorer inner-city minorities are disproportionately affected by them, as well
as looting, burning, and "defunding".

Now granted, these are not _votes_. But we'll see soon enough if this
increased approval translates into votes. At least some part of it will.

I do maintain that the artist is a smooth brain racist though. The implication
is pretty clearly that there are no minorities on the right at all, which is
absolutely not the case. Another implication is that it's only the right
that's misinformed, which is rich coming from a party that believed (and still
continues to believe) in the piss dossier, and the most ludicrous conspiracy
theories in recent memory. Another, even more pernicious implication is that
the debate between the sides should not be allowed to take place, which is
both shortsighted and dangerous, because that's how things boil over.

